# Battlefield 2142 patches?



## corfie (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi, im not sure on what patches to get for battlefield 2142. i have recently bought it, and im not sure on which patches i need to play it.

please can you tell me  or post a link


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi, welcome to TSF

I believe it is version 1.4 for most servers, but also having Northern Strike will give you more servers (and other cool things)

This link gives you a neat description of changes and many different mirrors in-case one does not work. http://www.2404.org/news/2699/Battlefield-2142-v1.4-Patch


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Here are all the patches
http://browse.files.filefront.com/Battlefield+2142+Official+Patches/;1872535;/browsefiles.html


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

you have deluxe editon?all you need is the 1.5 patch I think, but first log on the game and tell me what version you have
http://www.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield/bf/ 1.5 is in the latest download section.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Zealex said:


> you have deluxe editon?all you need is the 1.5 patch I think, but first log on the game and tell me what version you have
> http://www.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield/bf/ 1.5 is in the latest download section.


This is what I was referring too, I have the Deluxe Edition and all I need is 1.4 patch to run most servers (plus NS for even more) I think it is the same for the normal version of the game.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

no normal needs all the patches(I think)...they don't sell normal anymore I think, only deluxe.
Maybe EA downloader?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

corfie, if this is the deluxe edition, do NOT activate Northern Strike! you won't be able to play anything! somehoe EA destroyed all deluxe edition's Northern Strikes and will not let you play online with it activated.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

I activated northern strike and so did my friend and our accounts worked fine....


----------



## corfie (Nov 24, 2008)

ok, i wont activate it. But i'm still confused, do i need to download all the patches so far? or just the 1.05?

I can't go on it yet, its for my birthday (in 2 days). Its just the normal version. not the deluxe.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

ok so your just getting the original version? May I ask were and is it used, used accounts don't work I hear.I thought they stopped selling original and only sold deluxe. But if your getting original you might need all the patches.and when you say 1.05 do you mean 1.50?
and when you get it and still confused log in the game on the bottom I think right or under the log in screen you will see a v#.## tell us that so we can tell you what patches to dl.


----------



## corfie (Nov 24, 2008)

yeah i mean 1.50, sorry 

yeah, i got the origional version off game, and ill be able t oget on it tomorrow, hopefully 

It's new ofc!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Since you are getting the normal version of the game, if you buy Northern Strike you can still activate it, I was talking about the Deluxe Version only


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't know about this northern strike issue but it's EA who knows .
I recommend getting northern strike because you get some extra unlocks that aren't in regular bf2142.


----------

